# Do I have to list my GCSEs on a job application form?



## winterinmoscow (Oct 30, 2005)

Just doing yet another job application and have a question. Is it essential for me to list all my GCSEs? It just takes up so much space and looks so bitty! Is it acceptable to just put 8 GCSEs passed grades A-C?

Thanks


----------



## LostNotFound (Oct 30, 2005)

I'd miss them out entirely unless specifically asked for.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't list them individually these days. It depends what else you've got on your CV.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 30, 2005)

Depends on the job. Certainly don't put the grade usually just the number and include that I've got Maths and English. If other subjects are relevant to the job then put' em down too.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 30, 2005)

it depends .. if you have  any qualifications above  GCSE  then it  fine to just brifly mention you did  GCSEs   you need the equivelent of a c in english and maths  to do  any intresting higher  education anyway


----------



## lobster (Oct 30, 2005)

some people have a degree but no gcse's or a-levels, access students or mature students who have experience and decided to goto uni

sometimes because there don't have gcses there degree is not enough which is unfair, people learn diffrent ways


----------



## Thora_v1 (Oct 30, 2005)

I'd just say 10 GCSEs A-C including Maths and English - that's all they really care about generally.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 30, 2005)

i said  the "equivelent"  basically  if you have a degree (or other higher education qualification) then  you have proven to have an  acceptable level of english and maths ....


----------



## winterinmoscow (Oct 30, 2005)

thanks all. i have got a degree so i might just leave the fact that I got a C in GCSE science!


----------

